# What are the pros and cons of cardio on leg day



## Massacre (Feb 10, 2016)

Years ago I trained with my bro that competed for the NPC southern states and won. While he was getting me ready for my show which was a much less caliber than his , he was always against doing cardio on leg days. I shut up and listened since I was in no position to question him. He eventually passed away in a bike accident unfortunately and I never got to ask him why he was against it. 

What are all your thoughts on the pros and cons of doing cardio on leg days and why?


----------



## anewguy (Feb 10, 2016)

I usually skip cardio on leg day simply because I'm too spent by the end of the lifting. 

However when I do some light cardio (bike, jog, etc.) immediately after my last lift I am not nearly as sore


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2016)

Can we get a translator in here please. Cardio??


----------



## Mythos (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had some issues with cardio after leg days..it takes a long time for the muscle damage I've done to manifest as pain, so I have had experiences with some minor joint issues from things like hyperextension because my legs are just so spent.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 10, 2016)

I got in the habit a long time ago to always do at least 15 minutes of treadmill before any lifting what so ever. 

I have tried to go directly to the weights without cardio and it felt like I had less power.

The only time I ever do cardio longer than 20 minutes is when I am not going to lift after. And that only happens if I have an injury.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

If legs are done properly, that's your cardio for the day. Can't imagine crawling on all four to a treadmill afterwards, honestly. 

My god, even having to climb two flights of stairs to get out of the gym (it's on the 1st basement floor) when finished on leg day have me worried. Yay for elevators. 

I'd suggest doing a leg+abs combo instead of cardio - the latter can be incorporated with any other muscle group.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 10, 2016)

If you can do cardio after leg day, you didnt do leg day right. I damn near need to call for a wheelchair after leg day.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can we get a translator in here please. Cardio??



Cardio: Both a noun and verb 

A satanic form of self-torture done by bbers and wannabe fitness chicks (despite it robbing them of their phat asses). This is a non weightlifting movement that makes you sweat and out of breath, yet no immediate benefit. Like jacking off with a thorn bush but you never bust. 
Science has yet to determine what pushed these demented individuals to perform this activity.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 10, 2016)

I really understand everyone's perspectives here... But seriously biking for 10-15 after an intense leg day will really loosen you up and make you less sore.  

If you guys can't handle a bit of cardio after a workout maybe it's not just the workout that's not tough enough


----------



## Markus (Feb 10, 2016)

Past year or so I've been doing minimum 15-25min pre and if I have time I'll do another 10 at the end.    Leg day sometimes I don't bother.  Walk around at work all day even tho it's not the same, just have a chance to keep the blood flowing. 

I don't necessarily think that those 10 min of bike after a crazy leg workout will make you less sore.  If you CRUSH a leg workout. You are bound to be sore as ****


----------



## anewguy (Feb 10, 2016)

Markus said:


> I don't necessarily think that those 10 min of bike after a crazy leg workout will make you less sore.  If you CRUSH a leg workout. You are bound to be sore as ****



Well, I gotta say that I am speaking from experience here.  Something I noticed long ago in high school football...  Maybe I am the only one.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

my jounney is a little different from a lot of guys here but cardio has been a must for me for weight loss so long that I do cardio first daily. now on leg day I cut cardio to 30 mins. as for soreness, I do cold dip and hot tub after legs are done and repeat that the next day after my workout. so say the cardio after legs helps keep the lactic acid from setting in. im usually sore some either way but its always good pain knowing im growing!


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 10, 2016)

Cardio after leg day usually sucks.  I can't move my legs much.  I do cardio on leg day though to break a sweat.  I try to do legs on Fridays so they have the weekend to recover.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

Once a week isn't enough for me. I squat often enough that the hobble has become my normal gait.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I squat often enough that the hobble has become my normal gait.



HAha, no doubt. You have to squat enough for your coworkers to be convinced you take it in the pooper. 

...ok maybe my goals are a little stranger then some.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Cardio: Both a noun and verb
> 
> A satanic form of self-torture done by bbers and wannabe fitness chicks (despite it robbing them of their phat asses). This is a non weightlifting movement that makes you sweat and out of breath, yet no immediate benefit. Like jacking off with a thorn bush but you never bust.
> Science has yet to determine what pushed these demented individuals to perform this activity.



I claim bullshit! Sex is great cardio and has been scientifically proven to help your total when taken QD


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 11, 2016)

Sex is the only cardio that I do, especially by myself


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 11, 2016)

Depends how much cardio u wanna do on leg day. Sometimes I do light cardio on the stair steppers after my workout to cool down and get a calf pump..but I only do 10 minutes on it so dk if that counts.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

Light cardio to get the blood flowing man but nothing intense save those legs for the weights and do some light cardio after to help them get the lactic acid out. 
Good luck on your show


----------

